# H n R pistols



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I have chance to get a 22 revolver from a friend but wants me to look up what it’s worth, wife said tell 50$ I just looked up gun blue book and no results! One is a 999 sportsmen 22 nine shot, and a 929 9 shot, these are older ones his dad was a survivalist type buy lots of ammo and guns just in case back in the 70 s. Any place else to find prices? Thanks..


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

H&R 999 depending on condition is $400. 

H&R 929 is around $200 or so. 

I use Gunbroker a lot to see what average values of guns are selling for. They are auction style for the most part and you can see what people are bidding the gun up to. 

Also check out Armslist it’s people selling local in general there are about 10 cities you can search in Ohio and see if there is one listed local in your area. I’m in CLE there is 1 sportsman 999 for sale at 500 at a shop. 

Hope this helps and good luck. If nothing else make them an offer! At least see about buying the ammo


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for info I did check some prices on those 22s. I did get a 32 auto from him last year on a trade deal equal to about 25$. Looks like a Saturday night special. Nice little pocket gun for the price plus ammo and clips.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

H&R's really have little value. Go as Shotkeeper suggested to Gunbroker, and look at Completed auctions with the H&R models your interested in... Make sure it says sold..


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Shot1buck is spot on the price estimates and where to go look for general pricing. H&R guns were lower to middle value guns. The 999 Model was probably the best pistol they ever produced.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I talked with my collector brother and he said about all the same thing, he bought a 999 back in the day for about 45$. He’s not parting with anything. so I passed on the 929 with the guy I know he wouldn’t give me a answer on my bid so I said the he!! With him I’ll spend my money elsewhere. Thanks all for replies..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The 999 was H&Rs top of the line and was a decent 22 for the price. I've taken them on trade and
if in nice shape allow $100, about the same I would be willing to pay cash. Unless you are a H&R
collector there are much better 22s in $400 bracket. I have no luck selling them for that kind of
money locally. All H&R revolvers suffer from being made with steel that is to soft in the cylinders.
The "hand" that rotates the cylinder is hard as glass and the first thing to go is rachete teeth on
cylinder. First it gets out of time and starts shaving lead, until it fails altogether. This will vary on
gun to gun bases due to use and difference in batches of steel used. Not a gun I would recommend 
to someone who plans to shoot a lot. Also the later models have a plastic "shoe" on the mainspring
strut. This is the surface that the hammer rides on. This is weak point, bore cleaners and gun oils
cause this part to break down and crumble away.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Any knowledge you can share on a model 923 I believe. 9 shot, 6" barrel, and chrome? or nickle?
Thanks


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually the H&Rs in Pull pin, swing out, break top or the 49ers ( western looking) all have the
same basic lock work. I don't know the date when they started with the plastic top on the
mainspring strut, but this part failed commonly. It is staked on the strut and the resulting cavity
holds oils and bore solvents. The stress of the stake on the plastic and the cleaners make short
work of them. Guys that never clean their gun have less trouble. The rachete teeth problem is
on all them. As far as price, It's a crap shoot. Someone who collects might need a nickel 923
and pay $400 for one. My advice to a guy that has one( with no sentimental value) trade or sell
it and get something more durable if you plan to shoot a lot.


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

I have owned a 999 sportsman since 1973 .it is a well made revolver .it has a heavy vent rib barrel and adjustable sights.i have fired thousands of rounds from shorts to stingers with no problems.maybe ive been lucky. Pescador


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pescador said:


> I have owned a 999 sportsman since 1973 .it is a well made revolver .it has a heavy vent rib barrel and adjustable sights.i have fired thousands of rounds from shorts to stingers with no problems.maybe ive been lucky. Pescador


It is never my intention to run down a guys gun. There are always exceptions, from being non
functioning in the box to having one that lasts forever. I know of several 999s that were bought
back in the 50s that are still tight & accurate. I sold guns for over 20yrs until 92 and I was on
the receiving end of complaints, returns and repairs. There are a lot of guns of all types & brands
that are in closets and drawers. They really don't get shot that much and sometimes are passed
from generations this way. The average guy probably doesn't shoot 500rds a year unless he is
a target shooter or a gun nut. Iver Johnson made similar revolvers that had the same problems
they folded before H&R. Like any assembly line products every once in a while they produce a
Cherry. When I posted on this thread I expected someone to have one that had been shot 
thousands of rounds with no problems, and I don't doubt it. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> It is never my intention to run down a guys gun. There are always exceptions,


The word Glock comes to mind....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> The word Glock comes to mind....


I said I don't intend to run down a guys gun, didn't say anything about Glocks.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info Drm50


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

For those with plastic "shoe" problems, I dug out my old drawing with measurements to make a
new one out of 1/4" Alumilum plate. One instruction not on card, drill a 27/64ths hole for radius
and work from the hole to cut out. I used to file shank round until I realized it didn't matter you
can leave it flat.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

BTW, I own an H&R... Trapper Model... Thought it looked cool.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Those are old enough to have collector value and are hard to find in good shape.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

maybe i just got lucky but i have a 926 model i bought in 1973 its still a great little plinker theres been hundreds of rounds out of iv'e never had a issue with it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got this one last year off a kid that found it in shed they were tearing down. It was probably used
for hogs at butchering time. Some rainy day I will clean it up. I forget if I bought it or traded a
Glock for it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 261055
> I got this one last year off a kid that found it in shed they were tearing down. It was probably used
> for hogs at butchering time. Some rainy day I will clean it up.* I forget if I bought it or traded a
> Glock for it*.


If it wasn't the later, you got ripped off.


----------

